
Convert Marvin Annotations to `My Clippings.txt` - bfishadow
https://github.com/cdpath/marvin_tools
======
bfishadow
This python script can convert annotation file exported from Marvin into
Kindle's My Clippings. Perfect for people who reads on Marvin and Kindle at
the same time.

~~~
styfle
Maybe the readme should have a description like this. Also, what is Marvin?

~~~
bfishadow
Marvin is a powerful ePub reader on iOS. Regarding the readme, I respect the
author’s option ;)

